# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [servlet][api][download] O trouver la lib servlet.jar ?

## cpr0

Bonsoir,

Ce qui est embtant avec java, c'est que c'est toujours la galre pour trouver une librairie !!! &"":!"' !!! a fait un moment que j'essaie de trouver la librairie *servlet.jar*, quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer o je peux la trouver ?

J'ai cherch chez sun, c'est tellement bien fait qu'on n'y trouve pas grand chose et je suis all voir chez jakarta.apache.org, pas trouv non plus...

Par avance merci.

----------


## cpr0

C'est bon, je suis fatigu ce soir. J'avais oubli que j'avais install tomcat sur ce pc. C'est une vieille version (3.3) mais a suffira pour les tests que j'ai  faire. Ceci dit, il semble assez difficile de trouver la lib servlet.jar sans installer tomcat ! A quand un site qui regroupera toutes les lib  tlcharger ?

Dsol de vous avoir drang pour rien et surtout pour m'tre tromp de catgorie java pour le forum   ::oops::  

Bye...

----------


## Braim

Hello, servlet.jar est une partie du SDK J2EE 
Tu peux le tlcharger ici : 
http://java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/download-dr.html

----------


## Sancho

Bonjour ,

J'ai une question  ce sujet, o faut il placer les librairies
que l'on veut utiliser. Moi je les met dans le  JDK rep EXT.
Cela fonctionne mais j'ais des conflits avec certaine lib comme Xerces ou xalan ou d'autre d'ailleur, lorsque je lance Tomcat/Jetsped ou  JOnas.

Est on obliger de la rajouter dans le ClassPath  chaque nouvelle lib 
ou faire un fichier de set pour chaque appli ?

Alors si quelqu'un  une technique, 

a+

( c'est vrai que pour trouver les lib , ou quoi que ce soit sur le site de sun c'est pas facile, mais au moinn c'est  jour ).

----------


## jIdJo

Salut Sancho,

Cette discussion est marque comme rsolue. Merci donc de crer une nouvelle discussion.

----------

